# Which espresso grinders for£1500-£1800



## dazzer24 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi all

Im a bit blown away by all the information here and on the web! Im in the market for grinders-1 for decaf(which isn't going to get used all that much.10 shots a day?) and 1 for main espresso which is going to do 100-200 doubles per day. For the main one I want as low grind retention as possible and lower rpm's. Its going to be grinding blends and single origin espresso. So Anfim...Compak...Mazzer? My minds awash with all the different ones. Which online sellers have best stock?(if we are allowed to mention names here?). Any professional advice greatly appreciated.

All the best

D


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

If you want low retention, I'd say that big conicals are out.

My fav coffee shop In edinburgh use a pair of mazzer majors with different beans in each. They have no worse retention than a super jolly, grind super fast and are very consistent. They are also fine with at least the volume you mention. They have been using them in a busy commercial setting for over a year now with no issues.

The anfim super caimano is also worth looking at, good dosers, very clean sweep, but very big retention, less of an issue in the commercial world though.

Or how about a eureka mythos. Very little if any retention, very fast and consistent and an accurate on-demand grinder. I know of only one place in Edinburgh using one. But it performs excellently


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

shrink said:


> Or how about a eureka mythos. Very little if any retention, very fast and consistent and an accurate on-demand grinder. I know of only one place in Edinburgh using one. But it performs excellently


Marks and Spencer's cafés use them (If there a M&S in Edinburgh?)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wow lots to choose from in that price bracket ( is it stricitly new or would you consider refurb ? )

Plus is that budget inclusive of vat ?

I'll keep my comments to the grinder I've used .

Mythos ( older variant not new clima pro ) - new may be out your prices range a little new ...

Retention - less than a gram , may be less than half a far run with a full hopper .

Ease of use - dose pretty consistent weight wise if the hopper is kept with a consistent amount of coffee in it . It's an on demand grinder so three button set up . One for single , one for double for for a purge .... Plus has a dynometric tamper on it ( if you want something noob friendly that will delver the same pressure of tamp each time ) .delivers into the PF quickly and cleanly

K30 - might be a good option if bought refurbed for decaf . Not sure I see value in them at new prices compared to compak and eureka etc. Again on demand , can be set for single and double doses so a untrained can walk up and use . Smaller in size and burrs size than a mythos . I wouldn't have it as a main grinder , as I think the older variants have a tendency to get hot a little in cafe use ( hence the fan in the new model ) and I prefer the taste of the bigger burrs in the mythos .

I know CC has some nice refurbed mazzers with auber timers that will deliver consistently and can be done to bespoke colours .

Are you going to be doing any brew method and will you need a grinder for those ..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If your going to use one main blend all year round , does retention become such a big issue as it is for home use for you .

Yes a conical may retain more than a flat burrs, but the big wastage comes from dialling in new coffees at home with one , rather than smaller adjustment of " a blend " in a cafe environment .... Yeah you still might have to purge that grind adjustment out but conicals deliver a great taste profile also

Plus can you run three phase grinders ?

If you rule out conicals you are ruling out a lot of great grinders from compak and mazzer ....

Even if you wanna buy new then there are some members who work in or have supplied grinders to cafe that can give you idea of what's performs well in those environments ( as opposed to home use )

So CC, callumt , scotforth, Fran, sureshots, michaelfuninacup, and others are all people who will have used different stuff in commercial places . Hopefully they can give you a pros advise as opposed to home baristas musings like mine ....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

x2 on the retention issues, doing 200 doubles a day the coffee won't be hanging about in there long


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I will very shortly have an almost new Compak K10 Fresh with a polished body and small hopper for sale. As Jeebsy says with that volume you needn't be overly worried by retention!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Coffee omega do the EK43 for 1800 for forum members I think.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Plus VAT on the EK


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Coffee omega do the EK43 for 1800 for forum members I think.


I have one and love it and the taste is nom , but I'm not sure I'd recommend it for a new cafe with inexperienced staff to knock alot of drinks out with ..

Same I would say with a versalab . I've heard of them used in cafés but I can't for the life of me see how you could cope with a really busy service using one ( even with hopper and dosing gizmo )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

weighing out 200 doses every morning


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Clima Pro everytime, perhaps slightly over budget


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

In a commercial environment you need 2 Versalabs both with hoppers & dosing gizmo. I saw this once in the US


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

ronsil said:


> In a commercial environment you need 2 Versalabs both with hoppers & dosing gizmo. I saw this once in the US


Is that 2 Versalabs instead of a single grinder Ron?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yup - thats 2 Versalabs with 2 hoppers each working side by side. Moderately busy coffee shop & the only way they could cope when busy.

There used to be a link on the Versalab website to a cafe doing that.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Yup - thats 2 Versalabs with 2 hoppers each working side by side. Moderately busy coffee shop & the only way they could cope when busy.
> 
> There used to be a link on the Versalab website to a cafe doing that.


This one ?

Intro to M3 Grinder:


----------



## dazzer24 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi there

Thaks for this advice. It's much appreciated.


----------



## dazzer24 (Jul 19, 2014)

How about these... the website certainly talks them up...but then he is selling them of course

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/grinders/products/eureka-zenith-65e-on-demand-burr-grinder-various-colours


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The same grinder can be bought as a forum special through BB for £499


----------



## dazzer24 (Jul 19, 2014)

BB? bella barista?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It certainly is. They are ok grinders but you want better than that in a coffee shop. That said, a lot of shops run SJ and the likes, so you cannot say a good grinder is a winner as you have to know how to use it!


----------



## dazzer24 (Jul 19, 2014)

The one listed on the BB website isn't the same model. The one in my link is 65E.. Bigger burrs/motor?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It that to say the EK is not suitable for single dosing as it doesn't have the timed output?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> It that to say the EK is not suitable for single dosing as it doesn't have the timed output?


What do u mean by single dosing.

To me its weight a dose , put it in the machine, grind dose out. Very low retention. Ek is very good at this...

What you are referring to is an on demand grinder delivering you a dose using a timer from hopper with beans in it..this isn't what i equate single dosing to mean...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Go to sleep boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz night john boy....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

D_Evans said:


> It that to say the EK is not suitable for single dosing as it doesn't have the timed output?


With a full hopper 18-20g would be like 1.5-2 seconds.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry, what I meant was what makes the EK unsuitable for a high volume shop, is it because it can't give an accurate dose straight from the hopper?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Sorry, what I meant was what makes the EK unsuitable for a high volume shop, is it because it can't give an accurate dose straight from the hopper?


Yep....

Its the pay off. Time weighing up doses for service in tons versus little retention and anecdotally less adjustment needed throughout the day ( less coffee wasted more profit , more man hours needed to make it ? )

Plus it doesn't exactly deliver straight into the of like a mythos ....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Plus it doesn't exactly deliver straight into the of like a mythos ....


EK can dose direct into portafilter plus basket - that's what I do.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Let's not turn thus into an ek thread







.

No ones mentioned a mazzer kold yet...saw one in NTP . first one I've seen in service


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> Sorry, what I meant was what makes the EK unsuitable for a high volume shop, is it because it can't give an accurate dose straight from the hopper?


With the correct workflow you can bang out shots pretty quick on the ek43 we never struggled with 150 drinks at the London coffee festival and that was using an l1


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where s my morning coffee ..........


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where s my morning coffee ..........


I bet it will be good


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> EK can dose direct into portafilter plus basket - that's what I do.


How? Do you use a funnel?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Funnel is the way forward


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Funnelling is the way agreed, much aeration many extraction %s - way less dead spots and even pre wetting / bleed on the lever


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Let's not turn thus into an ek thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if I buy the idea of a belt driven conical burrset, if this was an option I'd go tried and true Robur.

If you want flats the Mythos delivers, the older variant without any fancy heating element will easily cope. And half the grind time.

Modified royals are what I'd steer most people to for true bang for buck, robust availability. And taste in cup, high demand lowers the annoyance of retention.


----------

